# OT > Offtopic >  Liikenneviraston rahat

## hylje

http://yle.fi/uutiset/edellishallitu..._aukko/6404537

Toivottavasti tämä tunkio käännetään ihan pohjalle asti, niin on koko yhteiskunnalla julkinen hallinto etunenässä opittavaa. Valmiiksi heikolle demokratialle ei tee hyvää, kun ongelmat korjataan hämärällä rahansiirrolla taustajoukkojen mieltymysten mukaan eikä avoimen keskustelun kautta.

----------

